# Help with my "My bloody valentine" costume



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

From what I can tell, you can actually still see his eyes, so there isn't much if any tint on the mask's eyeglass. I'd do a slight tint and maybe use some sort of paint to make it more opaque from the outer edge fading to transparent to the center...


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe a black ink wash on the interior lenses?


----------



## M1DG3TM45T3R (Sep 26, 2011)

ill post pictures as soon as I can get them on my computer


----------



## M1DG3TM45T3R (Sep 26, 2011)

heres the mask and hat. after i received them in the mail


----------



## M1DG3TM45T3R (Sep 26, 2011)

heres the shoes before hopefully this works lol


----------



## M1DG3TM45T3R (Sep 26, 2011)

ok i think i figured out this board lol... heres the after shoes...


----------



## M1DG3TM45T3R (Sep 26, 2011)

heres the before helmet


----------



## M1DG3TM45T3R (Sep 26, 2011)

and after helmet






i need to post a photo of the helmet after i touched up and made it looked worn out


----------



## M1DG3TM45T3R (Sep 26, 2011)

here is the helmet after the paint job and mask
View attachment 90001


----------



## M1DG3TM45T3R (Sep 26, 2011)

heres the mask with the tube i found and painted black along with the metal canteen im using for the "filter" on the belt


----------



## M1DG3TM45T3R (Sep 26, 2011)

and 75% complete full set up... I have a better pick axe now and Ive also got the belt and just waiting for my cap helmet to arrive.
View attachment 90003


----------

